# Reichen 6 mbit/s ?



## ThaWatcher (18. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend Buffed Community 
Habe folgendes Problem..
Bin vor ner Woche zu meiner Freundin gezogen und hab endlich meinen ganzen Kram aufgestellt, unter anderem auch meinen PC.
Wollte dann noch schnell paar YouTube Videos schauen und hab gemerkt, dass das buffern ziemlich langsam bis gar nicht voran geht.
Hab dann nen Speedtest gemacht und hat sich rausgestellt, dass ich hier jetzt mit ner 2 mbit/s Leitung festsitze  
Bin gleich mal zu nem Internet Anbieter gefahren und wollte mir ne 16 mbit/s Leitung holen, dort hat man mir aber gesagt, dass das nicht möglich sei, weil ich hier in nem Dorf lebe, dass etwas zu weit weg von der nächsten Stadt entfern liegt und das beste was sich hier machen lässt, eine 6 mbit/s Leitung wäre -_-
Meine Frage wäre: Reicht das denn überhaupt? Will damit hauptsächlich WoW, FF14, BF4 zocken und nicht so lange beim laden von 720p Videos warten.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2014)

Für Spiele reicht auch 1Mbit.
Bei HD-Videos wird das allerdings etwas knapp. Ein wenig Wartezeit wirst du wohl einplanen müssen.

Fraglich ist allerdings wie viel von den Mbit bei dir dann ankommen werden. Oftmals hat man dann auch kaum mehr als 2-3Mbit und zahlt für 6Mbit.


----------



## ThaWatcher (18. Januar 2014)

Alles klar.
Will halt nur nicht, dass ich in WoW während nem BG oder in BF4 sehen muss wie alle im stehen laufen und dann plötzlich 50m weiter auftauchen..^^
Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, sobald ich dann das neue Internet hab, mache ich einfach wieder nen Speedtest und wenn es weniger als 6mbit sind, rufe ich dort an und beschwere mich! x)


----------



## Slayed (18. Januar 2014)

Hab bis vor nem Jahr mit ner 1000er (ja die, die mit 100kb/s lädt keine Ahnung wieviel Mbit/s das sind) gezockt, großteil ging ohne Probleme.
Bei Counter Strike gabs früher zwar ab und an nen Kick wegen zu hohem ping, aber zocken im allgemeinen funktioniert.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Januar 2014)

ThaWatcher schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, sobald ich dann das neue Internet hab, mache ich einfach wieder nen Speedtest und wenn es weniger als 6mbit sind, rufe ich dort an und beschwere mich! x)


Das kannst du gerne machen. Aber beachte dabei was in den AGB´s des Providers drin steht. Mit absoluter Sicherheit steht dort nicht drin, dass sie dir 6Mbit garantieren, sondern nur bis zu 6Mbit.


Slayed schrieb:


> Hab bis vor nem Jahr mit ner 1000er (ja die, die mit 100kb/s lädt keine Ahnung wieviel Mbit/s das sind)


Das sind maximal 128kb/sec bei 1Mbit


----------



## ThaWatcher (18. Januar 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mit absoluter Sicherheit steht dort nicht drin, dass sie dir 6Mbit garantieren, sondern nur bis zu 6Mbit.



Gut zu wissen.. Dann frage ich direkt beim Kauf ob sie es mir garantieren können =/


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2014)

Garantieren wird es dir kaum ein Anbieter. Daher auch alle Werbungen und Angebote mit dem "bis zu xy MBit"


----------



## ThaWatcher (18. Januar 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder..
Und was mache ich nun, wenn der besagte Fall eintrifft und ich immer noch 2-3 mbit/s habe?


----------



## Egooz (18. Januar 2014)

ThaWatcher schrieb:


> Und was mache ich nun, wenn der besagte Fall eintrifft und ich immer noch 2-3 mbit/s habe?



Einen neuen Vertrag bezahlen und nicht mehr dafür bekommen. Ansonsten Prioritäten setzen und in die Stadt ziehen. 


Hast du mal bei Kabel Deutschland die Verfügbarkeit gecheckt? Da bekommt man schnelle Leitungen und ist auf manchen Dörfern ja verfügbar. Auch wenn ich den Saftladen nicht empfehlen möchte, aber als Notflösung...


----------



## ThaWatcher (18. Januar 2014)

Will in keine Stadt ziehen! Bin doch gerade erst aus ner Stadt in dieses "Dorf" gezogen. xD
Deutschland bringt mir fürchte ich nicht viel.. Lebe in Österreich.


----------



## Egooz (18. Januar 2014)

Was machste denn auch für Sachen. ^^

Habt ihr nicht vergleichbare Anbieter dort?


----------



## ThaWatcher (18. Januar 2014)

Doch schon, hab aber bis jetzt nur bei A1 gefragt und die haben mir eben gesagt, dass bei uns nur 6mbit/s möglich sind. 
Werde mich natürlich am Montag noch bei anderen Anbietern erkundigen, aber die werden mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade recht viel mehr sagen können als das was ich schon gehört habe.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Januar 2014)

ThaWatcher schrieb:


> aber die werden mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade recht viel mehr sagen können als das was ich schon gehört habe.


Naja meist ist das größte Problem die Länge der Leitung von dir bis zum nächsten Verteilerknoten. Je größer der Abstand wird, desto geringer wird halt die Geschwindigkeit. Das ist technisch bedingt. 
Es gibt auch bei uns in Deutschland DSL-Nutzer die nur ein DSL-Light mit 384kBit/s bekommen haben, weil nichts besseres verfügbar war. Ich kenne sogar jemanden der bis vor zwei Jahren noch mit ISDN (8kbit) surfen musste. Die bekamen dann irgendwann vor zwei/drei Jahren dann Richtfunkantennen aufgestellt und wurden dann darüber versorgt und haben jetzt glaube ich so 6-10Mbit. Die Stabilität ist recht gut, aber Pingzeiten sind nur mittelmäßig.


----------



## pampam (19. Januar 2014)

ThaWatcher schrieb:


> [...] das beste was sich hier machen lässt, eine 6 mbit/s Leitung wäre -_-
> [...]



Dein Problem möcht ich haben
Hier gibts seit Jahren nur 2-3 mbit, verbesserung ist nicht in Sicht.
6 mbit sind für mich Highspeed 

Was man damit machen kann: 
- jedes erdenkliche Online Spiel spielen (Ping bei mir ca. 60)
- Surfen
- Filme in SD Streamen / Youtube-Videos in 480p ohne Wartezeit (denke gar nicht erst an 1080p, da fährst du besser zu nem Bekannten in die Stadt, lädtst das Video auf nen Stick und siehst es später an... geht schneller )

Was man in Kauf nehmen muss:
- Bei der nutzung von mehr als einem PC kann es zu engpässen kommen, wenn einer etwas downloadet
- den PC für einen größeren Download auch mal einen Tag an zu lassen 
- und das Gefühl zu viel zu Zahlen für die hinterweltler-Leitung


----------



## Rabaz (19. Januar 2014)

ThaWatcher schrieb:


> ...
> Bin vor ner Woche zu meiner Freundin gezogen und hab endlich meinen ganzen Kram aufgestellt, unter anderem auch meinen PC.
> ...



Voll unterm Pantoffel. Seit einer ganzen Woche bei der Freundin und dann erst kommt der PC ? Hallo sowas macht man zuerst um klare Verhältnisse zu schaffen. Das kostet dich Jahre diesen Fehler wieder auszubügeln.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Januar 2014)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Hallo sowas macht man zuerst um klare Verhältnisse zu schaffen.


Ah ja ... seitdem bist Du auch wieder permanent erfolglos auf Frauensuche, was?!


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2014)

1080p-Videos auf YouTube sind kleiner geworden und haben nun statt 6 nur noch maximal 4 MBit/s Bitrate (durchschnittlich). Es kann also durchaus sein, dass du sie mit einer 6-MBit/s-Leitung gucken kannst. Allerdings gilt das nur für neue Videos, die alten haben weiterhin maximal 6 MBit/s (es sei denn, YouTube hat die neu verarbeitet, was ich aber ausschließe, da das viele Millionen Stunden Videomaterial sind).


----------



## ThaWatcher (19. Januar 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja meist ist das größte Problem die Länge der Leitung von dir bis zum nächsten Verteilerknoten. Je größer der Abstand wird, desto geringer wird halt die Geschwindigkeit. Das ist technisch bedingt.
> Es gibt auch bei uns in Deutschland DSL-Nutzer die nur ein DSL-Light mit 384kBit/s bekommen haben, weil nichts besseres verfügbar war. Ich kenne sogar jemanden der bis vor zwei Jahren noch mit ISDN (8kbit) surfen musste. Die bekamen dann irgendwann vor zwei/drei Jahren dann Richtfunkantennen aufgestellt und wurden dann darüber versorgt und haben jetzt glaube ich so 6-10Mbit. Die Stabilität ist recht gut, aber Pingzeiten sind nur mittelmäßig.


Jo, wie gesagt, werde noch bei anderen Anbietern rumfragen! 




Rabaz schrieb:


> Voll unterm Pantoffel. Seit einer ganzen Woche bei der Freundin und dann erst kommt der PC ? Hallo sowas macht man zuerst um klare Verhältnisse zu schaffen. Das kostet dich Jahre diesen Fehler wieder auszubügeln.


Verzeih mir den Fehler, habe nicht die ganze Story erzählt um mich möglichst kurz zu fassen und schneller zu meinem Problem zu kommen. 
Gehe nebenbei noch zur Schule und in den Koffer hab ich zuerst Schulzeug und Klamotten gepackt und der PC hat nicht mehr reingepasst und erst am nächsten Wochenende bin ich wieder zu meiner alten Wohnung gefahren um den Rest (meinen PC ) zu holen. Als ich dann angekommen bin, war das erste was ich gemacht habe, meinen PC und die Anlage aufzubauen.
Kein Weib der Welt vermag es mich zu unterdrücken!


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2014)

ThaWatcher schrieb:


> Kein Web der Welt vermag es mich zu unterdrücken!



fixed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das wichtigste zwecks anbieter, knoten wurd ja gesagt


----------



## madmurdock (19. Januar 2014)

Leb auch bei ner schlechten Anbindung mit nur 2 Mbit. Spiele gehen damit jedoch problemlos.

Was nebenbei downloaden kannst du aber knicken, sprich wenn n 2. User Streams oder ähnliches schaut, bist du im schlimmsten Falle mit Ping 1000+ dabei. HQ kannst du bei 2Mbit gänzlich knicken, so dass ich zumindest auf 6 Mbit upgraden würde.. Seitdem YT es noch nicht mal zu lässt was komplett zu laden, sondern es nach ein paar secs anhält, fällt HQ flach.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Leb auch bei ner schlechten Anbindung mit nur 2 Mbit. Spiele gehen damit jedoch problemlos.
> 
> Was nebenbei downloaden kannst du aber knicken, sprich wenn n 2. User Streams oder ähnliches schaut, bist du im schlimmsten Falle mit Ping 1000+ dabei. HQ kannst du bei 2Mbit gänzlich knicken, so dass ich zumindest auf 6 Mbit upgraden würde.. Seitdem YT es noch nicht mal zu lässt was komplett zu laden, sondern es nach ein paar secs anhält, fällt HQ flach.


Probier mal das Addon aus: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/youtube-center/

In den Einstellungen "Dash Playback" (irgendwie so müsste das heißen) deaktivieren, dann kannst du das Video wieder komplett runterladen. Hab es allerdings nicht getestet.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Januar 2014)

Also Videos lassen sich z.B. auch mit dem JDownloader runterladen.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/jDownloader_32267845.html

Einfach den Youtube Link in die Zwischenablage kopieren und im Loader bei Linksammler die Auflösungen und Formate löschen die du nicht brauchst.


Und zur Leitung. Also ich bin jetzt über 1 Jahr mit so nen beschissenen Surfstick online gegangen mit Volumenbegrenzung, zum zocken reicht sogar das sofern keine Drosselung eintritt.

Bin jetzt aber bald erlöst, hab jetzt nach meinem Umzug VDSL geordert. Das lässt zwar noch auf sich warten, weil hier zurzeit keine VDSL-Ports im Anschluss verfügbar sind, aber ich bekomm solang ein 16.000er und die Differenz die ich mehr bezahle gutgeschrieben.


Aber du hast hoffentlich nicht nur bei einem Anbieter gefragt sondern im Internet mal richtig verglichen, oder?
Ich hab hier zum Beispiel auch nur den einen der mir ein 50.000er bietet.
Ok, in deinem Fall im tiefsten Dorf mag das wohl anders sein als bei mir in der Großstadt... :-/


----------



## lindtino (16. Februar 2014)

das reicht bei mir hats auch gereicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Probier mal das Addon aus: https://addons.mozil...youtube-center/
> 
> In den Einstellungen "Dash Playback" (irgendwie so müsste das heißen) deaktivieren, dann kannst du das Video wieder komplett runterladen. Hab es allerdings nicht getestet.



Das funktioniert wunderbar, ich benutz es auch 
Bis 720p kann ich es ohne vorladen durchschauen nur Full HD auflösung muss eben etwas vorladen lassen, damit genug Puffer da ist.


Ich bin zurzeit mit irgendwas zwischen 3-5 Mbit unterwegs, zocken ist absolut gar kein Problem, ich kann nebenbei Youtube laufen lassen (allerdings dann über die XBox), nur eben größere Downloads zur gleichen Zeit werden etwas "problematisch" (also Zocken, Youtube und Download gleichzeitig) meist happerts dann aber eher an der DL Geschwindigkeit und an der Youtube Quali.


----------

